# USC MFA Film & Television Production Spring 2019



## Catchyfan (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi everyone 

Just started this thread for USC Spring 2019 applicants to connect with each other.
Anyone else planning on applying? Please feel free to post here. 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## miamani (Jul 5, 2018)

i'll be applying! this is my second time for this program.


----------



## sharkb8 (Jul 7, 2018)

I was initially planning on applying for Fall 2019, but Spring might actually be a better idea. How come you guys wanted to go with Spring rather than waiting for the Fall and starting then?


----------



## Alex Reev (Jul 7, 2018)

I am also considering Spring 2019, I guess there's still time to apply before 15th of August 2018. However I have one concern, as program that interests me the most is Peter Stark Producing - but I was unable to find it in the application list?..

Website says the application deadline for the program is 15th of Nov 2018 (for Fall 2019), but until today I have no idea how to apply and choose it. So in case Fall 2019 program will appear no longer available - I'll proceed with Film & TV Production (Spring 2019).

My aim is either Feature Film & TV Producer or Talent Agent, so I am not quite sure what program suits my goals best...


----------



## sharkb8 (Jul 7, 2018)

Alex Reev said:


> I am also considering Spring 2019, I guess there's still time to apply before 15th of August 2018. However I have one concern, as program that interests me the most is Peter Stark Producing - but I was unable to find it in the application list?..
> 
> Website says the application deadline for the program is 15th of Nov 2018 (for Fall 2019), but until today I have no idea how to apply and choose it. So in case Fall 2019 program will appear no longer available - I'll proceed with Film & TV Production (Spring 2019).
> 
> My aim is either Feature Film & TV Producer or Talent Agent, so I am not quite sure what program suits my goals best...


From what I know about Stark, admission to that program is as competitive as it gets. The people who are admitted have usually tried multiple times to get in and failed repeatedly before getting accepted. If you aren’t sure you want to be a producer, you’re probably wasting your time applying to Stark.

But if you do want to go forward with it, you have till November 15 to apply.
USC Cinematic Arts | Application Procedures

I’d suggest if you wanna go that route that you zero in on why producing is gonna be your real goal and then on your application really stress why you deserve to get in at Stark. Good luck!


----------



## Alex Reev (Jul 8, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> From what I know about Stark, admission to that program is as competitive as it gets. The people who are admitted have usually tried multiple times to get in and failed repeatedly before getting accepted. If you aren’t sure you want to be a producer, you’re probably wasting your time applying to Stark.
> 
> But if you do want to go forward with it, you have till November 15 to apply.
> USC Cinematic Arts | Application Procedures
> ...



I am actually more of a contractual / business / management type, not a writer or storyteller (though I believe I have understanding if story is somewhat good or not). I would consider myself as a sales person with an artistic taste, passion for feature films and strong desire to work in the film & TV industry.

So, after reading all available books and materials about talent agencies and film industry, I believe that becoming a producer or talent agent is what I want. But I see that there are no programs preparing future talent agents at all... So I thought that producing is the closest thing to both, correct me if I'm wrong?..

From my most recent search I have this programs in mind:

USC Peter Stark Producing Program
USC Film & TV Production
LMU Film & TV Producing
UCLA Producers Program
Chapman Film & TV Producing
AFI Producing Program (though this one is the most expensive)

I'd really appreciate if someone could suggest me another program options, more focused in the talent agenting business. As after several days search I am still a bit lost here.

Thanks!


----------



## estherk (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm applying for the spring semester.
I have a question for the concept option for the supplemental part of the application - I'm wondering if this is meant to be descriptive, like a synopsis? I don't really understand the format.


----------



## Catchyfan (Aug 7, 2018)

estherk said:


> I'm applying for the spring semester.
> I have a question for the concept option for the supplemental part of the application - I'm wondering if this is meant to be descriptive, like a synopsis? I don't really understand the format.



Hi Esther, I have emailed them before to ask the same question, and they said there is no criteria for the concept option. You can choose the format you would like to write it in. I think a synopsis works.


----------



## estherk (Aug 14, 2018)

Catchyfan said:


> Hi Esther, I have emailed them before to ask the same question, and they said there is no criteria for the concept option. You can choose the format you would like to write it in. I think a synopsis works.



cool, thanks! 
i'm writing a documentary treatment but the documentary is from my perspective. so there isn't a set synopsis, it's rather a process of exploration of some questions. do you think there's any problem with explaining what i want to do while i'm explaining it...? i know film is a 'show and tell' kind of thing so i don't want to explain too much but i feel like i'm trying to explain the style of the doc (if that makes sense).


----------



## estherk (Aug 20, 2018)

ok one more question!
i realized i made a mistake in my audio - it didn't sync properly after i denoised in it audition and moved it back to premiere (sigh). do you think this is a big deal or are they understanding about little mistakes like this?


----------



## Rose saves the day (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm applying this fall. I'm really at a lost with my Personal Statement. I was wondering if it's okay to post the draft here to get some critiques.


----------



## sharkb8 (Aug 24, 2018)

Rose saves the day said:


> I'm applying this fall. I'm really at a lost with my Personal Statement. I was wondering if it's okay to post the draft here to get some critiques.


I'd love to read it . I already submitted mine for the Spring so I'm a bit curious what everyone else's will look like.


----------



## Rose saves the day (Aug 25, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> I'd love to read it . I already submitted mine for the Spring so I'm a bit curious what everyone else's will look like.



Really sorry... I gave it a second thought and would prefer to keep it private I hope you understand


----------



## Rose saves the day (Aug 25, 2018)

I would like to ask though. How did you guys make the audio for your video samples? It's been nagging me for months how to get quality audio because obviously the camera audio sucks I watched a ton of previously accepted samples (like this one) and I really don't know what equipment is required to get the sound of this quality. Thanks!


----------



## sharkb8 (Aug 25, 2018)

Rose saves the day said:


> I would like to ask though. How did you guys make the audio for your video samples? It's been nagging me for months how to get quality audio because obviously the camera audio sucks I watched a ton of previously accepted samples (like this one) and I really don't know what equipment is required to get the sound of this quality. Thanks!


First let me just say that was a fantastic short film. It’s no surprise that got accepted. Thanks for sharing it.

So from what I heard, the secret to that film’s audio is that they didn’t have to do much dialogue. Dialogue is always the hardest thing for sound. They had some basic dialogue but they added audio filters to just about all of it, like phone sounds or muffled talking through the door. Even if the audio for the dialogue was terrible, we wouldn’t know because it was behind a filter.

Most of the audio was just sound effects layered in with the music. The underlying sound was the song playing throughout, and if you have a background song the song itself is usually already in high quality.

Then they had some ambient sounds like birds chirping outside. They probably downloaded those as sound effects online, or maybe they actually went out and recorded it. Freesfx.com has some great sound effects that are high quality if you’re looking for some.

If they recorded the sounds themselves, they probably had a boom and a zoom recorder, or maybe something more professional but I doubt it since this was an application film. But tbh, you could probably get almost as clean sound using an iPhone or something simple. Since almost all of the sounds come from objects filmed in a closeup, like the sound of the markers on the paper, they would have been able to get the boom or phone right up next to the sound and record it cleanly.

I submitted this video. 



We mostly did the same sort of thing as the video you linked, with music covering most of it and sound effects layered in around it with a little bit of dialogue behind a filter. And obviously I only submitted the 5 minutes without the credits.


----------



## Rose saves the day (Aug 25, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> First let me just say that was a fantastic short film. It’s no surprise that got accepted. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> So from what I heard, the secret to that film’s audio is that they didn’t have to do much dialogue. Dialogue is always the hardest thing for sound. They had some basic dialogue but they added audio filters to just about all of it, like phone sounds or muffled talking through the door. Even if the audio for the dialogue was terrible, we wouldn’t know because it was behind a filter.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the reply! May I ask what you filmed this with?


----------



## sharkb8 (Aug 25, 2018)

Rose saves the day said:


> Thank you so much for the reply! May I ask what you filmed this with?


A black magic pocket camera for most of it. I think we used a Canon t3i for the timelapses, but its been a couple years so I can’t remember for sure.


----------



## Rose saves the day (Aug 25, 2018)

sharkb8 said:


> A black magic pocket camera for most of it. I think we used a Canon t3i for the timelapses, but its been a couple years so I can’t remember for sure.


Alright. Thanks!


----------



## Edouard N (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd get this thread back on track and introduce myself! My name is Ed, and I am a USC Spring 2019 Applicant as well. 

I was on Vimeo last week checking the short film I submitted for my video sample, and noticed it had 2 new views coming from slideroom.com (USC's application portal), one of which was to completion. Pretty exciting -albeit a little nerve-wracking- to know that our applications are currently being reviewed! 

Looking forward to connecting with all of you


----------



## lianlee (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello,

I was waitlisted for Fall 2018 and I was offered a seat in Spring 2019. I have just received my offer today, and I would love to connect with my future classmates! 

Please let me know if you’re accepted to Spring 2019 as well. I would love to add you via FB or Instagram haha!


----------



## Edouard N (Oct 10, 2018)

Hey gang,

The forums from previous years suggest that interview notifications should be going out right around now, and admissions sent out in the next 1-2 weeks. Exciting times. Has anyone been contacted for an interview at this point?

On another note, my video submission now has a total of 6 views coming from the USC Slideroom portal (average viewing time of ~ 85%), which seems like an oddly high number. Does anyone have any theories as to why this might be the case? 3 of the 6 views were in the last week, in case that's relevant. I guess this could either be good (I'm moving through rounds of admissions) or not so good (I'm a borderline case- they need more people to weigh in). 

Best of luck to everyone waiting! Hope we all get in. Also, congrats, lianlee


----------



## sharkb8 (Oct 10, 2018)

Edouard N said:


> Hey gang,
> 
> The forums from previous years suggest that interview notifications should be going out right around now, and admissions sent out in the next 1-2 weeks. Exciting times. Has anyone been contacted for an interview at this point?
> 
> ...


I had an interview about 2 weeks ago. But I don't know what that means, since people get admitted or denied with and without an interview.

If they do what they did last year, letters of admittance will be sent out on the 14th. I don't know if they'll do the same thing again, but aughhhh I'm getting excited, and scared, all at once.


----------



## Edouard N (Oct 10, 2018)

That's super helpful; thanks, @sharkb8 !  What was your interview like?

Woof, I did NOT realize letters of admittance would be sent so soon. The next couple of days are going to be a wild ride...


----------



## sharkb8 (Oct 10, 2018)

Edouard N said:


> That's super helpful; thanks, @sharkb8 !  What was your interview like?
> 
> Woof, I did NOT realize letters of admittance would be sent so soon. The next couple of days are going to be a wild ride...


Yeah I've been checking the you.usc site every day hoping to see a letter. I really hope it comes... even if it's a rejection at least I'll know haha.

The interview was really relaxed. He just asked me some simple questions that were quite similar to what was on the application. I'm a bit worried though because I was sick at the time so I don't know if I said the things I would have wanted to say. Hopefully I wasn't too bad.

I flew down to LA to visit USC, UCLA, AFI, and Chapman this weekend. USC was just mindblowingly amazing to me. It's a really beautiful campus with really pretty architecture. And the SCA has such a fantastic reputation so to be able to study there would be really really amazing. I really hope I get accepted.

How do you know how many views were on your video? I go into Slideroom but it doesn't have a viewcount that I see.


----------



## Edouard N (Oct 10, 2018)

Right on. I think you and I have been in the same mind-frame for a few weeks, @sharkb8 . Great to talk to another person who knows what I feel!  

Regarding your views question: I know how many views on my video are from USC thanks to Vimeo's "Plus" plan, which I paid for because I didn't have enough space on my account to upload my USC video. If you have this plan, you can see the details of your views by clicking into "See all video stats" under the video. You can get a breakdown by date, location, URL, and more. The views from your application portal will be marked as "source URL: slideroom.com". That's it! This plan is $7/month, so, might be worth it depending on how excruciating this wait is for you haha. 

I have a view to completion from slideroom that is literally from yesterday, which is what's giving me pause. What more info can they possibly obtain from viewing my video a 6th time? Probably not super useful/healthy for me to speculate at this point, but it's pretty hard not to....


----------



## meowwoof (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi all! 

I've been lurking on this thread for a while now, but I also applied for Spring 2019! It's funny how quiet it is in here compared to the Fall 2018 thread, but I guess that's the beauty of applying during a less popular application period? I haven't gotten any interviews, but am pretty nervous/excited about the upcoming decisions! Fingers crossed we all hear back in the next week or so (and don't have to wait till the end of the month). 

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## sharkb8 (Oct 15, 2018)

Anybody hear back yet? 

I keep checking the you.usc.edu page every few hours, but there's no letter in there yet. So, because I needed something to keep my mind from collapsing on itself, I went back on this forum to see when previous classes got their decision status.

It appears that in most years, they send out batches of acceptances. The main batch is alerted on the first day, but they don't all receive their acceptance at once. So people come in every few days to mention that they got accepted/rejected. 

So based on the previous threads, here is the date the earliest user mentioned as having received their decision. The year at the left is the year of desired entry, and the date to the right is the date that people heard back about their result.

2014: Oct. 10th, 2013 
2015: Oct. 16th, 2014 
2016: Oct. 16th, 2015 
2017: N/A  (no one posted their acceptance date)
2018: Oct. 15th, 2017 (letter dated Oct. 14th) 
2019: Hopefully today or tomorrow!

If anyone hears a result, please let us know!


----------



## Nidhi (Oct 17, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

Firstly, sit tight and best of luck to all of you who are waiting to hear back from USC about admission. And Congrats!!! To those who have already got admission for the Spring term. 
I was waitlisted for fall 2018 and now will be attending the Program from Spring 2019. 
Some of us have created this group on Facebook for the students starting the MFA in Film and Television Production Program in Spring 2019 at USC.

Here is a link to the Facebook group :
Security Check Required

Feel free to join the group and share the group with others who are going to be a part of the same class. 

Best of Luck!
&
Thanks


----------



## Edouard N (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Nidhi, and congrats on your acceptance! Were any members of the Fb group admitted from this cycle? Trying to figure out if acceptance letters have started going out...


----------



## sharkb8 (Oct 17, 2018)

Edouard N said:


> Thanks for sharing, Nidhi, and congrats on your acceptance! Were any members of the Fb group admitted from this cycle? Trying to figure out if acceptance letters have started going out...


I asked in the Facebook group and no one has responded, so if they were admitted for this cycle they haven't said anything about it. I also searched for other Facebook groups anyone might have created for Spring admits, or posts people might have made about being accepted, but nobody has said anything that I can see. Same with Twitter, I don't see any posts anyone has made about receiving decisions.

Looks like USC is just behind this year. So I guess we're still in the running . (hopefully)


----------



## Edouard N (Oct 17, 2018)

You are the man, @sharkb8 . Thanks for going the extra mile once again and for helping keep us (sort of) sane. I am not an anxious person by nature, but the last few days have been trying to say the least...Hoping we hear back soon with some good news  

Okay, now for a filmmaking joke to lighten the atmosphere:

Why don't DPs smoke?
It takes them four hours to light it.


----------



## sharkb8 (Oct 18, 2018)

Aughhh I was just accepted! Ohmygosh ohmygosh I’m literally shaking.

Check your emails!!!


----------



## Edouard N (Oct 18, 2018)

Congratulations! That's amazing news! Did you receive a direct email, or did you need to check in the portal? Nothing on my end yet; fingers crossed...


----------



## sharkb8 (Oct 18, 2018)

Edouard N said:


> Congratulations! That's amazing news! Did you receive a direct email, or did you need to check in the portal? Nothing on my end yet; fingers crossed...


I received a direct email from the School of Cinematic Arts that said I had been accepted, and saying I needed to make a $500 deposit by November 1 to guarantee my spot.

When I check the you.usc portal it still says I have no messages. I’d assume it’ll get uploaded there eventually.


----------



## estherk (Oct 23, 2018)

I had an interview a couple of weeks ago but havent heard back yet either. Good luck everyone! ☺


----------



## estherk (Oct 26, 2018)

Has anyone else heard back yet? I haven't and wonder if they are just running late this year.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 27, 2018)

estherk said:


> Has anyone else heard back yet? I haven't and wonder if they are just running late this year.



Hey Estherk,
I still haven't heard anything back yet... I am so nervous. I called the department, they said they send out their decision from last week to the beginning of the Nov.


----------



## estherk (Oct 27, 2018)

Cindy said:


> Hey Estherk,
> I still haven't heard anything back yet... I am so nervous. I called the department, they said they send out their decision from last week to the beginning of the Nov.



Gotcha... well, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for both of us (and anyone else who hasn't heard back yet)!


----------



## Cindy (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey everyone, have somebody heard about back yet at this time?


----------



## estherk (Nov 1, 2018)

Cindy said:


> Hey everyone, have somebody heard about back yet at this time?



I haven't. But I'm curious if anyone else who has commented on this thread has... I just called and they said they're still sending decisions out. I hope they have more acceptance letters to send out!


----------



## Cindy (Nov 1, 2018)

I got an email from USC today. I am in the waitlist right now. There mean I have one more month for the final decision...


----------



## RAH (Nov 7, 2018)

anyone else hear anything yet? this wait is killing me


----------



## Edouard N (Nov 7, 2018)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think, at this point, that being realistic is best:

If you haven't heard back by now, you've probably been rejected. And I say this as someone who hasn't heard back yet. 

Looking at the threads from previous years, the pattern is always the same: interviews late Sept/early Oct, acceptances mid Oct, waitlists on or around Nov 1st, and rejections after that. I really don't see why this year would be any different. The only thing currently tripping me up is that the Facebook Group for admits has been stuck at 16 members for a long time now. USC typically accepts 60-70 applicants per cohort. Obviously not all admits are going to find/join the Fb group, but 16 still seems like a small number @sharkb8 , @Nidhi , any insider scoop there from the FB group?

In any case, what I would encourage everyone who hasn't heard back yet to do is to get ready like NOW to re-apply for Fall 2019 (deadline: Nov 15). There's basically no reason not to:

You may have new material to submit.
There are two new questions on the app. ==> two more ways to showcase how dope you are. 
(To be confirmed): as far as I understand it, applications are reviewed by different people every time. So why not just try your luck again in case your application lands in a more sympathetic lap? 
As an addendum, I just got off the phone with admissions, who said that, if you are a Spring 2019 applicant who hasn't heard back yet and plans to re-apply, you can email admissions@cinema.usc.edu and they'll do what they can to help transfer materials in slideroom so that you don't have to redo everything. 

Hope this helps everyone who's still waiting. The dream lives on!


----------



## Cindy (Nov 7, 2018)

I also want to know who is in the Waiting list as me? And who knows about how the waiting list works? And how long it should take for know the decision?


----------



## sharkb8 (Nov 8, 2018)

Edouard N said:


> The only thing currently tripping me up is that the Facebook Group for admits has been stuck at 16 members for a long time now. USC typically accepts 60-70 applicants per cohort. Obviously not all admits are going to find/join the Fb group, but 16 still seems like a small number @sharkb8, any insider scoop there from the FB group?


I don’t think the Facebook group is USC sanctioned. It’s just a group Nidhi created to try to meet other people from this class. Nobody has been added to it in the time I’ve been in it. I still don’t know how many people will be in my class or if USC plans on giving us an official Facebook page or group of some sort.

I believe what probably happened for applicants this time around is that the Fall 2018 class likely had a lot of people be waitlisted, which guarantees admission in Spring 2019. So if a lot of Spring slots were already filled by waitlisted Fall applicants, they probably didn’t have many available slots for regular Spring applicants. That would explain why nobody got in. I’m not certain if that’s the case, but it would make sense.

Also, for those of you applying again for Fall, I wish you the best of luck and I’ll be rooting for you guys! If you’d like someone to take a look at your application materials I’m happy to do so. Go ahead and PM me and I’ll offer any thoughts I can .


----------



## Edouard N (Nov 8, 2018)

@sharkb8: I'm absolutely going to take you up on that offer. Thanks so much for offering!


----------



## Catchyfan (Nov 14, 2018)

Hey guys, I haven't visited this forum for a while. I got my USC offer in late October and I accepted it. I got rejected last year and this was my second time applying. To those who will apply next year, don't give up, wish you guys good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## RAH (Nov 26, 2018)

Has Any one here received a rejection letter?


----------



## nwyrkrj (Nov 29, 2018)

RAH said:


> Has Any one here received a rejection letter?


I haven’t received anything.

I called the school a couple of weeks ago and they told me another batch of decisions would be going out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 6, 2018)

I added a Spring 2019 category to the new application tracker on this site. Please add your applications to it so we can track their status.  I hope you enjoy the new feature on the site.

Spring 2019


----------



## RAH (Dec 7, 2018)

just received the rejection notice from USC. congrats to all who got in!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2018)

RAH said:


> just received the rejection notice from USC. congrats to all who got in!
> View attachment 1008


Doh! Sorry to hear. Are you going to apply again?

Please add your application to the new application tracker when you get a moment.

Spring 2019


----------

